# concrete guys drove a stake through my 3" sanitary



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i went to fill up the DWV system for a tubset inspection and as i was walking around, i noticed water coming from a slight crack in the slab.

today i had a chance to open up the slab and i found this nice hole in my pipe, but no sign of the stake, i guess they figured no one would ever know LOL

we would have never known about it, but down here we have to fill the whole house DWV system through the roof, kinda a waste of water but i guess it does find leaks.

**** sub-standard cell phone pics disclaimer applies*****


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Backcharge them for every dime it takes to fix this.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

a lot harder to beat a wooden stake through cast iron. even abs will do better against those buggers!


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Usually the framers drill a hole in mine when they install those floor anchors


----------



## mselkee (Aug 13, 2009)

Those crazy concrete guys! Always inventing new tricks.

Many years ago had a framer on a tract I was doing call me "Mark you'd better get out here, all and I mean all your stacks are in the wrong place. I mean in the middle of bedrooms and hallways." 

Sure enough he was right. The concrete guy doing the final grade must have a bit too much for lunch that day. He snapped them off and just stuck them back in the dirt wherever. Sure glad it wasn't a pre or post tension slab. Still cost a bunch to fix.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Backcharge them for every dime it takes to fix this.


i'm sure my boss will do that :thumbup:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Did you hear the " Now who would do something like that??" 
Funny part is it was probably still full of water when they hit it, thats why the stake is not there...


----------

